
Publishers Sue the Internet Archive, Declare It a Pirate Site - polm23
https://torrentfreak.com/publishers-sue-the-internet-archive-over-its-open-library-declare-it-a-pirate-site-200601/
======
karmakaze
This is like a public library that keeps an archive of old newspapers. Are
they pirates too?

And the nerve that you can just skip over any ads by looking elsewhere vs
being sequentially shown ad then content.

------
Causality1
I'm totally in favor of what the Archive is doing but I think they picked a
poor time to do it. The current political and legal atmosphere does not favor
the forces of good.

------
IXxXI
A secret war is being waged against internet archives for fact checking how
internet content is being revised for political reasons.

------
6510
The needs of the few outweigh the needs of the many.

